# Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. März 2016)

Welche Schur nehmt ihr zum Brandungsangeln?


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (19. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Hallo 

0,12 fireline 

Grüße


----------



## Ostseesilber (19. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Moin- Mono getapert von 33 auf 55'er.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Ich hab da seit Jahren einDEGA-Geflecht, ich glaube 0,17 drauf und binde dann einen Leader aus 0,55 Saltline, nach Schnauze so 15 m.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Christian2512 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

WFT multicolor 0,12mm mit 0,50mm Schlagschnur ca. 15m


----------



## HH_Fischer (19. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Ich benutze die DEGA X-TRON 4-FARBIG in 0,17 durchgehend ohne TaperTips oder Schlagschnur.


----------



## degl (20. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Sufix Clear 0,30mm und Dega Tapertips davor#6

gruß degl


----------



## buttweisser (9. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Sakuma Nite Crystal Yellow 0,31


----------



## magi (9. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Climax Taperline 0,28-0,57/0,33-057 mm
Shimano Speedmaster Taperline 0,33-0,57 mm

...mit beiden zufrieden


----------



## Tino (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

DAIWA TOURNAMENT FLOURO MONOFIL 5,4kg Modell Nr. TFM120 ANGELSCHNUR


----------



## doc040 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Moin, haruna ohne Keule,  trabucco xps mit Keule und grauvell ohne Keule


----------



## Klaus S. (14. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 0,14 mit Daiwa Tournament Evo 0,25 Schlagschnur. Einige Spulen auch mit WFT Gliss 0,14 mit Daiwa Schlagschnur. Warum 8fach Geflecht als Schlagschnur? Ganz einfach, viel abriebfester als 4fach Geflecht.
Keule von Grauvell 0,225 auf 0,57 das Beste was ich auf den Markt an Keule kenne.


----------



## Hänger06 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Cormoran Plattfisch 0,30 und ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche Mono mit 0,50er als schlagschnur....200gr

4fach geflecht??? 0,18er (0,08€ meter) mit 0,45 Mono als Schlagschnur in der Elbe....150gr

Gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (18. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Nachdem ich nun am Wochenende 2 Abrisse der Schlagschnur hatte, gehe ich von 0,25er auf 0,28er hoch. 
Harte Ruten brauchen wohl dickere Schlagschnüre. 
Wird wieder eine Daiwa aber diesmal die J-8 Braid.


----------



## OSSSSE (18. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Auf meiner kurzen Penzill für Squirrel and friends: Daiwa J-Braid 8lb aus den Staaten

Auf meiner Großköderrute eine J-Braid 30lb auch aus den Staaten

Auf meiner Jigge  (Fantasista 15-40) eine Stroft GTP R3

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Schnüre habt ihr im Einsatz ?*

Und mit den Ruten angelst Du in der Brandung?


----------

